# biggest rhom ?



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

whos got the biggest rhom ? heres mine 14" goin on to 15


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

its huge i dno if i could handle something like that


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Winkyee has a pretty large one... up around the 16" mark that I sold him.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres my 9.75" Vinny----- I know, I know..... I lost...

View attachment 117085


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

K of K, that is a great looking Vinny! Love the blue tint that he has!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

king of kings that may not be the biggest rhom but he sure is a beaut! nice job


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Heres my 12.75 inch Vinny rhom..I know hes not the biggest rhom but I wanted to share in this thread..
Keep the pictures coming.









One more...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

now they are all some grreat looking fish


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> K of K, that is a great looking Vinny! Love the blue tint that he has!


Well Blue is his.... middle name

View attachment 117119


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/enjoys blueness of Skitso


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

doesnt GG have a 18' rhom or soem crazyness? any ways who cares. nice fish every1


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

all amazing fish , heres my little8"er


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

jdk79- hows that big guy doing these days?


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

jdk79 said:


> Heres my 12.75 inch Vinny rhom..I know hes not the biggest rhom but I wanted to share in this thread..
> Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> 
> ...


this must be the nicest beast ive ever seen,SUPERB


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

74jabeer said:


> Heres my 12.75 inch Vinny rhom..I know hes not the biggest rhom but I wanted to share in this thread..
> Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> 
> ...


this must be the nicest beast ive ever seen,SUPERB








[/quote]

agreed . . . mint


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's mine, just shy of 16"
(not counting chimple)


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are some sweet rhoms.


----------



## Drewteam83 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats a monster wink


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My +12" Vinny...

View attachment 117177


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

how big of a tank do u need to keep a rhom that gets that big? and also has any1 here ever have sucess breeding their rhoms?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

jdk79 said:


> Heres my 12.75 inch Vinny rhom..I know hes not the biggest rhom but I wanted to share in this thread..
> Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> 
> ...










....that rhom is tall


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, all u huge rhom owners make me so jealous. nice rhoms everyone.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks guys for the kind words on my vinny..








King of Kings.. He is getting settled in better and better everyday. He comes up to greet me probably 75% of the time when im in the room. Eats well and isn't afraid of having the light on.
Im happy.

Everyone has really nice fish on this post..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 117342

View attachment 117341

this is Bubba a gold diamond rhom that is just over 8in. he is a mean sob, and that is why i love him!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

some great rhoms, keep them comin, big or small rhoms rule


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This is Titus my measured 15" Rhom. He is the biggest Rhom in the 3 prairie provinces of Canada.
View attachment 117368


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

SUPERB !!!!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice rhoms everyone, keep the pics coming!
E


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

nice looking piranhas


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

14" rhom -- Diamond of some kind ? gold ? black ? green?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> 14" rhom -- Diamond of some kind ? gold ? black ? green?


If you ever have to move the fish and are ok with sedation I would be curious the actual measured size. Because if it's as big as you say it is, you have the largest diamond rhom on the board. Sweet fish.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Pat said:


> 14" rhom -- Diamond of some kind ? gold ? black ? green?:rasp:


If you ever have to move the fish and are ok with sedation I would be curious the actual measured size. Because if it's as big as you say it is, you have the largest diamond rhom on the board. Sweet fish.








[/quote]

no prob... he was sedated and measured at shy of 14" in jan. of this year... I presume he has now grown 1/8" in 9 months.... espically since he has been eating 1x - 2x's per day... this is kinda annoying....


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> no prob... he was sedated and measured at shy of 14" in jan. of this year... I presume he has now grown 1/8" in 9 months.... espically since he has been eating 1x - 2x's per day... this is kinda annoying....


You have the biggest diamond specimin.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Pat said:


> no prob... he was sedated and measured at shy of 14" in jan. of this year... I presume he has now grown 1/8" in 9 months.... espically since he has been eating 1x - 2x's per day... this is kinda annoying....


You have the biggest diamond specimin.
[/quote]

I think I probably do.... but is it gold or black that is the question?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> no prob... he was sedated and measured at shy of 14" in jan. of this year... I presume he has now grown 1/8" in 9 months.... espically since he has been eating 1x - 2x's per day... this is kinda annoying....


You have the biggest diamond specimin.
[/quote]

I think I probably do.... but is it gold or black that is the question?
[/quote]
looks like a gold to me.......looks like mine olny BIGGER


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think its a pink diamond


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> View attachment 117342
> 
> View attachment 117341
> 
> this is Bubba a gold diamond rhom that is just over 8in. he is a mean sob, and that is why i love him!


Bubba is a sweet looking Rhom!! Do you have any Idea where it was collected?

I may eventually end up with another Rhom varrient..









Nice looking rhoms everyone!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

he was imported from colombia.........land of white mountians!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think Dr. Exum's rhom is probably a Black diamond. 
People have to take into consideration the gravel has alot to do with it. 
No matter if you have a black,gold,blue whatever varient it all depends on the gravel. If you have black gravel a fish is gonna be dark. White sand they will be very light. Natural gravel they will be more true natural color. As for when there imported the color is from there natural water conditions thats what gives them there tints.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> he was imported from colombia.........land of white mountians!


Thanks! Very cool fish


----------

